# Is it possible to pull off a hackintosh around $700?



## GatodeCafe (Jun 11, 2013)

I need something for video/audio production and I'm wondering if it's even workable.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 11, 2013)

Sure, you could setup an Intel based system in that price range.  However, why not just use Adobe Creative Suite/Creative Cloud on Windows?


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 11, 2013)

As I really am not an apple fan,  I can't help much here, but you may find this video series helpful/interesting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwaW6HR9dw4

As Ashley said, why not just run windows software. I hear alot of mac people argue that you can't do music production/video stuff on windows. Thats not true, theres plenty of options on windows.


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sure, you could setup an Intel based system in that price range.  However, why not just use Adobe Creative Suite/Creative Cloud on Windows?


windows
_windows_
*windows
*
there's your answer


----------



## Runefox (Jun 11, 2013)

Ehh... Any advantage you might get with OS X will pretty much be moot with hardware at that price point. Crashes and random stuff not working are common with hackintoshes, and you're not going to have great performance, either. AMD systems would give you the best bang for the buck at that price point but they're much more difficult to get running with OS X.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Ehh... Any advantage you might get with OS X will pretty much be moot with hardware at that price point. Crashes and random stuff not working are common with hackintoshes, and you're not going to have great performance, either. AMD systems would give you the best bang for the buck at that price point but they're much more difficult to get running with OS X.



HACKINTOSHES AND MOTHERBOARD POWER OPTIONS.  GOD that can be an awful experience.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 12, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> HACKINTOSHES AND MOTHERBOARD POWER OPTIONS.  GOD that can be an awful experience.


With mine, every morning, I woke up to a kernel panic. And multiple other times during the day. It was a fun experience, but I would not recommend it for anything serious.

(P8P67 Pro motherboard, AMD Radeon 4850, i5 2600k - All 'supported' at the time (though I had a bitch of a time getting the graphics card working because lolhardwareid's). Only unsupported hardware I had was my Auzen X-Fi Prelude.)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 12, 2013)

I had to change something in the BIOS to make the clock work right in OS X which resulted in the time always being like 4hrs off or something in Windows and a mess like that. Hackintoshing while 95% effective was ultimately an exercise in 'Fuck this shit'.  People can go 'LOL WINDOWS' like a pack of idiots if they want to, but even Windows at it's worse is better than a Hackintosh.  (Not saying anything about REAL Macs).  Not to mention, if you're gonna be using Adobe software anyway, guess what, it runs the same on either platform anyway.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 7, 2013)

I built my system knowing I wanted it for Lion and 7. Lion for logic, windows because I need a PC.
It's been pretty flawless, but I use external WiFi and sound, I doubt native sound would work.

I've got an Intel i5-2500k Asus something system, works a charm' haven't had to tweak it in a year, even system updated it without a hitch.
Only issue is refusing to boot correctly if I leave Bluetooth adapter in usb.

Ashley ashes, I had a clock problem, I can't remember what I did, but I'm sure it was something windows side, a quick registry edit.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I doubt native sound would work.


Chipsets supporting the Intel HD Audio spec work, including most ALC chipsets and some of the X-Fi Titanium series. Support for some chipsets is a little weird though, and many times doesn't work out of the box (requires kext mods).



> Ashley ashes, I had a clock problem, I can't remember what I did, but I'm sure it was something windows side, a quick registry edit.


This tweak changes the Windows time to reflect an offset of UTC/GMT (like OS X and *NIX), but causes a lot of weirdness in the Windows clock.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Chipsets supporting the Intel HD Audio spec work, including most ALC chipsets and some of the X-Fi Titanium series. Support for some chipsets is a little weird though, and many times doesn't work out of the box (requires kext mods).
> 
> 
> This tweak changes the Windows time to reflect an offset of UTC/GMT (like OS X and *NIX), but causes a lot of weirdness in the Windows clock.


 I had an Intel mobo'd laptop years ago worked native luckily, I didn't know a thing back then. My PC didn't work originally but who knows what's been made/updated in a year or so. Luckily though my mbox was made for macs so it works a treat.

My clocks been fine since I tweaked it on both OS correct timezones n all. I can't remember what I did precisely I was part of Mac forums back then (might still be!)
I'll have a look when I can if I find it I'll share.


----------

